# Not another best ROM ever thread I promise.



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

My Razr Maxx well be here after work. I am coming from a GNex which I love really but have had 4 bad screen and horrible battery life even if I turn everything and I mean everything off.

So. I am not new to this but am new to this device. I am NOT asking for a circle jerk of which Rom is the best. What I would like is a short list of some maybe the top 5 ROMs for this device.

I have no problem trying different ones and judging what suits me best.

Thanks for any input.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tramalot (Jul 27, 2012)

I love the Simplex series the 1.2 was really stables the 1.3 I'm running now is just a little glitchy with Google Now and it's so good otherwise I'm willing to put up with it

- RAZR MAXX - XT912 - 1325MHz - SimplexROM 1.3 - LinuxInstaller - SafeStrap 2.11 - Ubuntu 10.04 -


----------



## srzero (Oct 3, 2012)

I flashed every ROM that came out when I had my RAZR, but I always ended up going back to Simplex. I had the best battery life ever on that ROM and that was on an OG RAZR, I could get 15hrs normal use and over 24 on minimal.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Sounds like Simplex will be first on the list so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## srzero (Oct 3, 2012)

The dev EmericanX is very helpful aldo

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Full Throttle AOKP Jelly Bean ROM....

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RoWilJr (Jul 7, 2012)

Simplex v1.3...props to EX!


----------



## Casen (Jul 14, 2011)

Eclipse ICS 1.3
STS DEV TEAM AOKP Jelly Beanz (can have custom kernal)

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

sherri said:


> Full Throttle AOKP Jelly Bean ROM....
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


Is aokp Available here on rootz?

Transmitted from the cutting edge of my electronic shaving device


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Gooinside me...vtwinbmx....

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Sherri. I need to fix my op on droidrzr.com


----------



## sherri (Jan 2, 2012)

Uhhmmm....anything for you, vtwinbmx!

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

All op updated on WWW.droidrzr.com for full throttle roms


----------

